# GTO wide body



## Mongoose6.0 (Jan 14, 2008)

CarbonTC said:


> does anyone know if someone other than anthem motorsports is making this body kitt ???
> 
> im serching for a kitt does anyone know what the previouse owners of ANTHEM did with there fiberglass copies of it? or know of someone selling a kitt any where in the U.S.A
> 
> or have a number or his name or someway that i can contact them? any help is greatly appreciated thanks guys :cheers


----------

